
Let’s not be pedantic about “Open Source” - zdw
https://www.arp242.net/open-source.html
======
verdverm
The better way to describe the difference is "permissioned" versus
"permissionless" licenses.

I believe many people associate "true" OSS with the permissionless variety.
The permissioned variety is less open source by popular sentiments.

